# Steam-Box im Eigenbau mit Anleitung durch Heise / c't



## Snak3_Plissk3n (13. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen !

Dieses Jahr wird sicher ein Jahr der neuen Konsolengenerationen, 
Sony wie auch Microsoft wollen dieses Jahr ihre neuen Konsolen scheinbar wenn möglich noch auf den Markt bringen. Diesmal ist sogar Valve mit einigen Partnern mit von der Partie, sie wollen Steam-Boxen entwickeln, die es dem User erlauben sollen per "Big Picture"-Modus gemütlich über den heimischen TV das Steam Angebot zu nutzen.

Da es jedoch noch keine konkreten Release Termine gibt und auch davon auszugehen ist, dass die Geräte bei ihrem Marktstart ein erhebliches Loch in das Portemonnaie brennen werden bietet Heise in der c’t Bauvorschläge für Steam-Boxen im Eigenbau an. Diese sollen zwischen 400-615€ kosten, was vermutlich deutlich günstiger sein wird als die neuen Konsolen.
  Ein weiterer Vorteil einer solchen Eigenbau-Lösung ist sicher, dass man diese einfach aufrüsten kann und die Kompatibilität zu der Steam-Plattform gegeben ist, unabhängig von einem Windows- oder Linux-Betriebssystem.


Quellen: 

c't-Steam-Box: Spielkonsole im Eigenbau | heise online

Steam für Linux ist fertig | heise online


----------



## turbosnake (13. März 2013)

Man sie nicht nachbauen da keiner was drin steckt.
Genauso kann man sich eine PS4 nachbauen, ähnliche HW kann  man ja kaufen.

Imho ein schlechte Überschrift der ct.


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. März 2013)

Die Steambox wird keine custom-Hardware verwenden, nach allem was man weiß. Insofern kann man sie sich also schon sleber bauen.


----------



## Rolk (13. März 2013)

Eigentlich wäre es gar nicht schlecht wenn man auch hier im Forum ein paar Bauanleitungen für Mini PCs pinnen würde, die sich logischerweise dann auch als Steambox nutzen lassen. Beim Bau von so einem Mini PC kann einiges schief gehen was man im Vorfeld gar nicht bedacht hat, Stichwort Platzprobleme im Case oder zu warme/laute Komponenten.


----------



## bofferbrauer (13. März 2013)

Joa, kann man

Und die minimalversion, die sie in der c't zusammenbauen, erinnert doch irgendwie and die PS4/NeXtBox mit 8GiB Ram und A10 5700 APU. Sie kommen dabei übrigens auf rund 400€ (ohne Laufwerk), was imo ein guter Indikator für einen eventuellen Preis für die kommenden Konsolen ist. Klar ist die APU eine andere und was GDDR im Vergleich zu normalen DDR3 RAM kostet, weiß ich auch nicht, aber dafür kriegen sie ja die komponenten normalerweise auch billiger als Endkunden.

Worauf man übrigens aufpassen muss wenn man mit einem HTPC/Steambox (ist ja eigentlich nicht viel anderes, oder ) am Fernseher zockt, ist Overscan und Underscan auszuschalten, denn dadurch verschwimmt das Bild


----------



## Marco83 (13. März 2013)

kann man da einen X-Box Controller nehmen oder gibts da dann später einen speziellen zur SteamBox? Ich hatte auch schon öfters mal das Bedürfnis den PC an den Beamer im Filmzimmer anzuschließen. Aber das große Manko waren bei mir immer die Abstände zwecks tastatur und maus... aber wenn die Möhre komplett über nen Controller bedienbar wäre ist das ja gar nicht so schlecht. Wie stellt man das an?


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. März 2013)

Marco83 schrieb:


> kann man da einen X-Box Controller nehmen oder gibts da dann später einen speziellen zur SteamBox? Ich hatte auch schon öfters mal das Bedürfnis den PC an den Beamer im Filmzimmer anzuschließen. Aber das große Manko waren bei mir immer die Abstände zwecks tastatur und maus... aber wenn die Möhre komplett über nen Controller bedienbar wäre ist das ja gar nicht so schlecht. Wie stellt man das an?


 Klar kann man das XBox 360-Gamepad nutzen.
Ob es ein extra Valve Gamepad geben wird, weiß neimand, aber sie sagten doch mal, dass sie Eingabegeräte herstellen wollen?
Und ja, es geht. Steam auf automatisch anmelden und mit Windows starten stellen sowie "Big Picture Mode" aktivieren.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## bofferbrauer (13. März 2013)

Dex XBox Controller wurde auch im c't Beispiel verwendet. Eine Maus oder Touchpad zu verwenden ist dabei gar contraproduktiv, denn im Big Picture Modus kann man den Pad auch als Maus verwenden, eine Mus würde dann wohl umgekehrt als Joystickstummel eines Gamepads erkannt - und entsprechend entgegenwirken


----------



## Rolk (13. März 2013)

Marco83 schrieb:


> ...Aber das große Manko waren bei mir immer die Abstände zwecks tastatur und maus...


 
Für ~3 € gibt es auch USB Verlängerungskabel wenn dir damit geholfen ist.


----------



## Marco83 (13. März 2013)

Mein Heimkino ist fast 7 Meter lang und die Technik steht nochmal um ne Ecke rum. Ich möchte da ungern 10 Meter usb Kabel je Gerät spannen  Aber tnx


----------



## Rolk (13. März 2013)

Marco83 schrieb:


> Mein Heimkino ist fast 7 Meter lang und die Technik steht nochmal um ne Ecke rum. Ich möchte da ungern 10 Meter usb Kabel je Gerät spannen  Aber tnx


 
Ok, dann wäre Funk warscheinlich die bessere Lösung oder du verlegst feste Leitungen.


----------



## Freakless08 (13. März 2013)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ok, dann wäre Funk warscheinlich die bessere Lösung oder du verlegst feste Leitungen.


 Durch Funk dauert es aber etwas bis die Daten von Tastatur an den Hauptempfänger am PC gesendet wurde (ist genauso wie der PING bei WLAN)


----------



## N8Mensch2 (13. März 2013)

Da gibt es verschiedene Lösungen. Falls nur mit Pad gespielt werden soll: Das MS Pad hat eine recht hohe Funk-Reichweite und eine zusätzliche, gute Mini-Funktastatur mit eingebauten Mausersatz wird sich auch finden lassen. Für paar Eiinstellungen unter Win usw. reicht das locker.
Gibt auch Tools, die das Gamepad unter Windows Maus & Tastatur ersetzen lassen. Probiere ich demnächst aus, mal sehen, wie das mit BigPicture harmoniert. 
Anderseits braucht man BigPicture im Grunde eigentlich nicht  
Aber sieht auf TV schon gut aus - schön übersichtlich, leicht bedienbar, auf Entfernung alles gut erkennbar etc..

Für Spiele mit Maus Tastatur geht nichts über Schreibtisch + direkt vorm TFT - und M/T ist im Wohnzimmer sowieso nicht "günstig"


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2013)

Steam-Box=PC=Hab ich doch schon längst unterm Schreibtisch und am TV.
Am TV hab ich mittlerweile auch ein (nachbau-)PS3 Gamepad über Bluetooth angeschlossen. Das einzige was da für delays sorgt ist die alternde IGP.


----------



## Rolk (14. März 2013)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> ...und M/T ist im Wohnzimmer sowieso nicht "günstig"


 
Das kommt auf die Sitzgelegenheit an. 
Ich zocke schon länger mit Maus + Tastatur im Wohnzimmer.


----------



## derP4computer (16. März 2013)

Es lebe mein Wohnzimmer PC, Gamepad ran und los gehts.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (16. März 2013)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das kommt auf die Sitzgelegenheit an.
> Ich zocke schon länger mit Maus + Tastatur im Wohnzimmer.


 
Dann muss aber einiges passen, damit bei mir richtig Freude aufkommt. 
Der Sitzabstand nur nebenbei erwähnt: Das Verhältnis sollte nicht viel größer als im Schreibtischbereich sein, damit ich nicht auf Briefmarkengröße spiele und alles erkennen kann.
Desweiteren sollte eine einigermaßen ergonomische Sitzhaltung möglich sein.
Und das aller wichtigste: Der TV darf keinen Inputlag/ hohe Reaktionszeit haben. 
Die Maus ist dermaßen schnell, in z.B.: Multiplayershooter fällt ein hoher Inputlag/ hohe Reaktionszeit stark auf und wird zum Nachteil. Im Singleplayer vllt. kein direkter Nachteil, aber auffällig und störend.
Mit Gamepad dagegen oder wenn alle mit Gamepad spielen, ist das quasi kein Problem, weil das Gamepad sehr sehr langsam und träge ist. 
Mit Maus schnell nach links gezogen, muss ich paar MS auf das TV-Bild warten. Mit Gamepad kann ich überhaupt nicht so schnell nach links, weil die Steuerung/ Drehgeschwindigkeit immer vom Spiel stark limitiert wird.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: M/ T geht natürlich im Wohnzimmer, ist aber u.U. nicht "optimal". Andererseits macht es auch wenig Sinn, mit Gamepad gegen M/T-Spieler im Multiplayer ernsthaft anzutreten. Für Thrid-Person, Renn oder Sportspiele ist das Pad schon ok, aber für Strategie, Shooter, Simulation etc. ungeeignet, langsam, ungenau und/ oder ungünstig. Aber: Man kann Shooter mit Gamepad spielen  .


----------

